# Access the old dashboard.



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

This forum have some really bullshit rules about posting links, so basically, access the new dashboard, take a good look at the address bar and:

where it says blablabla home, replace for: #!/dashboard


Once the old page loads up, quickly hit the "stop" button in your browser, otherwise you will get redirected to the new(useless) page.

The trick is exploiting the tag #! .

Let me know if this didn't work for you. I did this in a linux machine with a fairly recent mozilla firefox.


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

Used to work for me too, also on my phone using an old bookmark but it hasn't for about a week at least...


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Devindl said:


> Used to work for me too, also on my phone using an old bookmark but it hasn't for about a week at least...


Weird, it still works here. Maybe it has something to do with how our OSE's handles certain protocols, because apparently it doesn't works on my Windows machine but totally works on my linux one.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

This stopped working about a week ago.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I take it back. Apparently, it only stopped working in Chrome. Tried the #! address in IE and it still works. Odd.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I take it back. Apparently, it only stopped working in Chrome. Tried the #! address in IE and it still works. Odd.


Or maybe it's a browser thing. If anything try using different browsers and different 'OSE's.'


----------



## SLV (Jul 28, 2014)

How did you get it to work? I automatically get directed to the new page


----------



## Rafal (Jul 14, 2014)

Same here. It goes to the black page no matter what now.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Not working on either IE or Chrome Windows since like a week ago. Same time it also stopped working on whatever browser my Android phone has. 

What's next, Uber not showing its drivers individuals fares anymore and just sending then a weekly $ total and saying it is in the drivers' best interest to have no information about what they do ?


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Hmm. Are you guys signing in before replacing the address? You have to sign in first, once you are signed in then replace the address. Your browsers should have a "stop" button near the address bar that looks like an "X", press that to stop traffic flow if you manage to load up the old one. Im not home right now. ill test this again both in my linux and windows machines once i get there and see what happens. Pretty sure it works on linux though. They probably didnt think we might just use linux.  Using an old browser might be an option too.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok guys i confirmed it. It *works on linux, i got in the old dashboard today.* Not sure about OS X but someone should try. Looks like it really won't work on Windows.


----------

